

As Finland Reels, Microsoft Doubles Down With Nokia Phone Deal - RougeFemme
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2013/09/03/business/03reuters-microsoft-nokia-decline-insight.html?hp&_r=0

======
pasiaj
The influx of new software, design and consulting companies by ex-Nokia
employees will certainly have some kind of effect.

With its Bridge Program, Nokia encouraged those that were laid off to become
entrepreneurs by giving away free training and grants.
[http://publications.theseus.fi/handle/10024/52495](http://publications.theseus.fi/handle/10024/52495)

The grants from the Bridge program are running out. At the same time, the
government needs to reduce its spending by around 10%. Our tech sector and
startups are heavily financed through government controlled institutions that
will certainly face budget cuts.

Soon we'll be in a situation, where there are hundreds of very capable
companies in dire financial situations.

I run a small web application development company in Oulu, Finland. I started
the company in 2009, a bit before Nokia's struggles started to materialize.
We're a 3 person development team specializing in developing large scale
javascript applications. One designer, two developers.

I'm terrified. I'm scared of the influx of competition. I'm scared that local
demand will dry up. Sometimes I'm certain that the sky will fall down.

At the same time I see a lot of potential for co-operation with the new
companies. Finding employees should definitely be a lot easier now. The
startups haven't tied themselves to just a few subcontractors like Nokia, so
they all are potential new clients.

As you can see, I'm mostly confused. I see the Microsoft-deal to be primarily
a good thing. I believe that in the short term it will stop the layoffs and at
least ease the uncertainty a bit.

A friend was able to put into words the feelings many of us have been going
through today, and for the last few years: "Denial-Anger-Bargaining-
Depression-Acceptance #Nokia"

------
drpgq
Canada survived Nortel's flameout, although Nokia seems even a bigger part of
the economy, or at least was.

~~~
hga
Finland is a lot smaller than Canada, 1/6th the population, 1/7th the GDP (per
Wikipedia).

